# I'm 47 and want to cycle with my own eggs. Any advice re clinics here or abroad?



## venusmoon (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi All
I had a successful cycle at ARGC in 2011 and was blessed with a son at the age of 43. I know I have left it a while and many will say its too late.. But its only now we are in a position to try again and the desire for a sibling for my son has grown more and more recently.
Things in the fertility world are constantly changing and I just hope that Own eggs at over 45 will become a reality sooner rather than later.

I know my chances are very slim but I feel I just have to give it a go.

Thanks
Vx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Venus
Congrats on your son. I haven't really got any advice on clinics as I didn't try with OE. I know that the desire to have your own genetic child is very strong, and you know the stats, but it is highly unlikely that you would have success with OE, although it may be possible. I think clinics would be very reluctant to let you try with OE (I think they're very aware of their success rates!) If you look at stats for  clinics in UK, they don't even tend to list them for over 42! I decided to go it alone as I hadn't met Mr Right - I now wished I'd done it earlier, but always hoped to be in a good relationship. I started treatment at 45 and was advised 5% chance with OE, 50-60% with DE. Went to LWC Darlington, DE - fresh and FET - both BFNs. Changed to CARE Sheffield, got a BFP with DE - now have a gorgeous 15 month old son, who I adore, and consider to  be totally mine! I'm now planning another cycle with frosties to try for a sibling. I know it's not for everyone, but I wanted to maximise chances of having a baby, rather than my own genetic link, because obviously finance was an issue. I haven't regretted going down DE route, and this makes your chances of getting pregnant, better as it is influenced by age of donor, rather than recipient.
Good luck with your decision whatever you decide.
Deb


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Venusmoon,

I echo the congratualtions of Debs on your wonderful son, and also the exciting decision to try for a sibling for him !

I guess I would have a quesiton, when you say 'only now we are in a position to try again" it dépends at least in part whether that is Financial? If it is then you may want to have a long hard think about OE, you probably know as well as we the rubbish statistics of ladies of our age with OE, so if you do go for it, you may need to bank on 3 or more cycles. 

I am sorry I also cannot help with clinics who will work with someone at 47, many overseas may be happy to try but they are going to strongly advise you towards DE, and honestly any clinic that did not I would be wary of. 

You must already be on a super high fertility organic diet, yoga, acu, suppléments already in anticipation, so probably in the best shape of your life - wish you every success of being that elusive one!


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi there.
I'm 49 and currently with LWC, using  OE  my 2nd IUI. They are very nice there. Worth a try if you really want to try with OE


----------



## venusmoon (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you ladies for your thoughts and advice. I know the chance of success is tiny, but i feel the need to just try with my own eggs. I'm not against DE but because I have my son, I'm not sure if I would go down that route. This may change but for now I feel quite happy with my decision. I just want to choose the right place that will give me a figting chance.

Debbie- Congrats on baby James and all the best with trying for a sibling.

Chooshoos-  hope your BFP is on it's way soon, I know its tough to keep the faith on this journey at times.  My friend who is 49 recently got BFP with DE after a number of goes. sending you love and light

Boggins- what clinic is LWC? Are there any sperm issues for you? Hope you make history !

Thanks again Vx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know why clinics won't let women who are in good shape AMH/AFC wise have a go until 50 tbh as if you look at the census statistics in the early 1900's it was very common for women in the upper 40's bracket with babies/toddlers so it's not totally elusive esp as IVF is giving a good helping hand.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Venusmoon, I would do some more research before going to LWC, they may be fine for iui's but for older women you need somewhere really good and I wouldn't say they are outstanding for IVF.  Are you not able to go to ARGC again? If I had the cash I would go there.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

venusmoon- congrats on your son and best of the luck with your next pregnancy. I think you simply should make detailed research on feritility clinics abroad. A webpage www.eggdonationfriends.com was set up by girls who underwent ivf treatment, they have deep knowledge on ivf abroad and also offer free consulting via the website. Read forums, make Internet research, contact clinics, get consulting. When you get all info, you will see what your chances are and make a decision.


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Venus,

Speak to a lady called Altai. I think she got pg with OE about the same age. She might share her strategies. Good luck!


----------



## venusmoon (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Ladies. I'm rsearching now and have made contatc with a few clinics, plus ARGC. Planning to have ovarian reserve test and some homone tests to see whats going on and I'll take it from there.
Mamochka is Altai on this website? 

Thanks again


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Venusmoon,
I don't think I have any new insight. In terms of clinics I can recommend Gennet in prague and their sister clinic in London (City fertility). Gennet is cheaper but you can do it all in London if you prefer. Unsure on age criteria but worth asking. I _think_ I overheard a TC to CF from a 50+ lady who it sounded like was being declined and an upper limit of 50 reported. But obvs an overheard conversation isn't reliable.

We're all different and have to make v personal choices based on our needs and circs. I have v v low reserve and am a poor responder so I firmly believe age isn't the only criteria. Hope yours is good. It took me 4 OE cycles and 3 failures before I was ready for DE. I dared to suppose we'd found the perfect recipe after my DS was born but it seems I was just incredibly lucky that one time. I feel v broody but most of all, the sibling would be for my DS. So now, although there will be a genetic difference I'm trying DE to give him the best chance of not being an only child.

Not intending to try and change your mind. I know v well how strong the urge for OE is and also we were on to our final straw of DH sperm so it felt like higher stakes to make tx5 work.

Wishing you every success venusmoon and hope you keep us posted. It's exciting that you're trying again xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

Put in 'Altai' into search facility here and you will find her.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=93649

D xx


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Venus - yes she is here


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

Not sure my experience woul be encouraging as have taken numerous ovulation inductions, 10 fresh IVF  cycles in 6 different clinics in 3 different countries with 5 different  ds to hopefully get one child. Would make quite  a depressing reading 

Maybe you could try Serum as I know they would treat oe ladies well after 40. I didn't have success  with them.
But other ladies over 40 did, even getting multiple pregnancies in serum trying unsuccessfully in other clinics.
I read on serum thread about 49 yo who got pregnant  with oe.
They also offer clomid embryo banking  and % of embryos going to blasts would  put much younger donors into shame.  If you are after a miracle, then serum ladies would be the best example as it all looks good there on paper, well on forum at least.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Sim111 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Venusmoon

I just turned 46 and been trying with my own eggs for the last year had 3 IUI and 2 IVF at Create, where I had a quite distressful experience unfortunately. After my 3rd IUI I found an embryo and didn't know I was pregnant, that could not be explained unfortunately as clinic said my test was negative.

All clinics will tell you that their oldest patient was 44 but I know someone that got pregnant at 46. 

It all depends on your egg reserve and your diet and supplements you take to boost your eggs. I am taking Ubiquinol at the moment along with other supplements, my AMH a year ago was 1.8 and now is 3.7 my FSH is gone down too from 13 to 11 (ideally should be under 10) and surprisingly I have been accepted at ARGC. 
They found my immunes are quite high which could be a reason I couldn't get pregnant. So even the cost is incredibly high I still hope I can make it.  

I wouldn't choose LWC, they have lowered priced recently because they are trying to attract new patients, they must have changed also their policy as a year ago they didn't treat women with OE over the age of 45, so quite surpriced they are doing IUI on a 49yr. I did buy the good offer 3 cycle package at the Bridge Centre which operates under the same company and they missed my egg collection so I asked for a refund. 
      
Hope my experience can help! And good luck to you!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

*venusmoon*- best of the luck, keep my fingers crossed


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Altai, I'm so glad to hear your great news, congrats. I think one succesful IVF out of 10 is pretty good goīng, that would make me feel optimistic as is surely better than the 2.5% stat thrown at us. Anyway, the main thing is you got there in the end, wonderful. Best of luck with the pregnancy 

I think Serum is a good clinic also, but you were in Russia, weren't u?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Keep my fingers crossed. Good luck!


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a natural pregnancy, amazingly, at 47, but sadly ended at 24 weeks due to a chromosomal abnormality ... I then went on to explore DE and was successful on my 2nd attempt at Gennet in Prague at the age of 49 ...
Wishing you all the best


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you urban. Hope all goes well with you. What stage are you on ? 
Yes, the clinic was in Russia.
Not sure whether my statistics was good as by far poorer than for most Serum's over 40. But I didn have success in Serum. 
But still would say probably worth having couple of cycles in Serum but no more and moving on if no success. 
I do regret staying in Serum for 4 cycles should have gone to Czech clinics when I had chance. But it irrelevant now. 

Corgette - congratulations. 
Sim - best of luck. 

Hugs
A.


----------



## goldenlocks (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

*goldenlocks* keep all my fingers crossed and sending my hugs, brave girl!


----------



## Larry the Lamb (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there

I'm 50 and just had my little girl from DE in July when I was still 49. I was advised that donor eggs would be my best chance, as my test results were not good. So I don't have any experience of clinics with OE. I went to the Lister in London and got 8 eggs from the donor of which 4 fertilised, 3 grew to blastocyst, one embryo implanted and one lovely baby girl. This was the first attempt and I am very aware of how lucky we were that it all worked out first time.
I wanted to say that it was a very easy decision for me to go with DE as my priority was to have a successful pregnancy with a healthy baby at the end. The fact that I would carry the baby, provide all the sustenance needed and give birth means that she feels completely mine, and I rarely think about the fact that she is not genetically mine. I do sometimes wonder what she would be like if she was mine, but if I had insisted on going down the OE route then I might not have a baby at all now.
I know that everyone is different, but I hope that you get your baby.


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry,  it's the London womans clinic, but unfortunately no success for me with iui.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

*boggins* I am sorry to read this. Remain positive. Wish you your dreams come true xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

sorry to hear your news boggins
Congrats larry
Just an update girls - I have 20 month old son and trying for a sibling with FET of DD - I'm now 7 weeks pregnant so amazed it worked. I'm with CARE Sheffield - I think they treat up to 50 ( I think that includes the year of being 50) but was strongly recommended DE. I haven't regretted it - I have a gorgeous, healthy son, which was important to me - and I didn't want to pour money down the drain on an unachievable dream. I'll be 49 when new baby is born, if everything goes according to plan, but haven't regretted it.
Deb


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

*deblovescats*- great news, wish you positive outcome


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Good afternoon Ladies,

I started reading the book "It starts with the Egg" and was amazed how couples of months of supplements helped the author to increase her egg count from couple in each ovary (before supplements) to 20 maturing eggs. 
Of course, the author was very young, under 30.

I wounder if any women over 45 on this forum have experienced significant improvement?

The book gave ma a little hope that I may try with my own egg.
However, I am still concerned that due to age of my eggs (I will be 46 next month) the child my develop autism or any other health problems caused by old age of the egg which cannot be diagnosed during pregnancy.

I will appreciate if ladies who had successful IVF with own eggs over 45 could share your thoughts.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi ladies
So far so good. Had booking appt with midwife on Friday and she's referred me for a scan at 12 weeks. She was so happy to see me again - no issue with my age! 
Touch wood, everything ok - looking forward to seeing the LO on the scan!
Deb


----------

